# Key Post: Boston Hotels



## Marion (13 Mar 2003)

Hello, 

Can anyone recommend a good , centrally located hotel in Boston? 3 or 4 star.
Is downtown/ Boston Common the area to look for?
Is driving in Boston the nightmare all guidebooks make out it to be?

Appreciate all replies.


----------



## N3000 (13 Mar 2003)

*Re: Boston Hotels*

The Boston Park Plaza is centrally located, a good hotel.


----------



## wingback (15 Mar 2003)

*v*

The 'Doubletree Downtown'is a lovely Hotel very centrally located.4 Star I think.May be a bit pricey but deals available.Can avail of Gym and Leisure Centre with pool etc. attached.May not need a car  if planning just to stay around Boston area as hotel is dead centre and public transport is very good to suburbs etc.If driving in Boston rush hour is heavy and plenty road works especially at airport.


----------



## Grizzly (18 Mar 2003)

*Beacon Hill*

Boston hotels are far to expensive.  A couple of years ago I rented a private one bedroomed apartment just off Charles Street in the Beacon Hill area. About $110 per night.  Close to everything. I cannot remember the website I looked at but I Keyed in Boston Bed and Breakfasts in Yahoo.  Charles street is a great location, lots of antique shops, restaurants, close to Boston Common, a supermarket on your doorstep. Boston is very easy to get around you will not need a car. 

Griz


----------



## northsideboy (28 Jun 2004)

*Boston*

Will be in Boston the week after next. Any recommendations for things to do. Thanks!!!


----------



## sueellen (29 Jun 2004)

You might find something helpful here


----------



## Swoon0 (6 Jul 2004)

*Doubletree Downtown*

Stayed here in January, Flamin' Freezin (Minus 18c) but great reception here, Nice free warm cookies on check in. Right beside the stop "New England Medical Centre" for the T into Boston, 3 stops away only so really great location. Boston traffic not as bad as its made out really. Have a look at www.tripadvisor.com and type in Doubletree Downtown Boston for reviews of the hotel. I would highly recommend it if for nothing else it location and price. If you need more info just ask


----------



## sueellen (10 Jul 2004)

*Some other older posts*

*ssnrcs
Registered User
Family Hotels in Boston*

Anybody out there know a good family hotel in boston ?
Tried all the usual websites, but hard to figure out what's a good/bad deal - would prefer a personal recommendation ! 


*ANON
Unregistered User
HOTEL BOSTON*

Aahh Boston

A good place is the TAGE INN Boston/Somerville but of course haggle and ask for a high room ie above floor 3. 2 x double beds, fridge, en suite, big telly with HBO, breakfast, shuttle to and from airport, shuttle to and from the subway, about 30 mins from downtown. 89.95 usd per night, this is with discount. But here is the best bit

click on this site and u should get vouchers that give u big discounts that I mentioned above.

www.roomsaver.com/search_display.php

enjoy 

*ParkLane
Unregistered User
Boston Hotels are expensive*.

I rented an apartment just off Charles street in the Beacon Hill area of the city. Got the address from a search under Yahoo. I keyed in Bed and Breakfasts Boston also try B&B Boston. I cannot remember the actual site, about $100 per night for the apartment. Beacon Hill is a great location and close to all the sights etc 


carriehair
Unregistered User
(15/6/03 7:42 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Boston Hotels
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Hi, 

I started the original posts on Boston Hotels in February 03. We did actually go there in March and stayed at the Omni Parker House Hotel. It was ideally located at Downtown Crossing and while the rooms were good it was a bit dated. We went looking for the other hotels which we had "read" about and found that the two which we liked best were The Sheraton (Aer Lingus Cabin Crew use) and The Back Bay Hilton. Both of these hotels offer good value, modern facilities and were in a great location. Ones like the DoubleTree were good but if you turned wrong at night when you came out of the hotel door you could end up in quite unsavoury areas. 
Boston is a great place to visit and very easy to get around.... lots of roadworks though which can make driving there a bit awkward!!!!

Regards, 
Cari


----------



## gerry (10 Jul 2004)

*Boston Hotels*

My favourite hotel (well worth the extra expense) is The Eliot. 

[broken link removed] has just opened.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (2 Sep 2004)

*Re: Boston Hotels*

Just wondering if anybody's been in Boston recently. I've booked flights for December and I'm looking for accomodation. Favourite so far is the Tage Inn in Somerville. It's coming up as $80 a night which doesn't seem to be too bad. Looking at spending up to $300/$350 for three nights.


----------



## gerry (3 Sep 2004)

*Boston Hotels*

Dougal -  Try the Holiday Inn in downtown Boston near Government Centre [broken link removed].


----------



## robertmullins (3 Sep 2004)

*Re: Boston Hotels*

You want to stay in the Back Bay area. This is where all the good chain hotel's are located. The only problem is that they are expensive. I usually stay at the Hilton which can cost up on $200 a night. You can walk to Newbury street in 5 mins.

Drivers in Boston are agressive but the main problem is the roads as they are like nothing I have ever seen anywhere in the states before. They change by the day and branch and divert at a moments notice.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (3 Sep 2004)

*Re: Boston Hotels*

Thanks guys. Just the info I'm after. I guess I could stretch to the Back Bay Hilton. The extra few quid probably would have been spent on to-ing and fro-ing from Somerville.

I have yet to poke around the web for info on shopping but is the Back Bay area that kind of place. I had seen references to it being the trendy place in town (re: bars, clubs). Not really into that side of things. We'd be more into the shopping and sight-seeing.

Thanks again. Since it's a hotels thread/key post I should probably restrict suggestions to hotels in the downtown area.


----------



## hector (3 Sep 2004)

*Boston Hotels*

The Eliott mentioned above is a truly beautiful hotel. There is an Irish girl in reservations called Fiona; worth a try.The general manager of Jurys is also Irish(funny that !) called Stephen. BAck Bay leads into/onto Newbury Street which would be fairly swishy - keep walking and you will arrive at Boston Common, a lovely walk in to Downtown from there. Everything is fairly compact.


----------



## gerry (3 Sep 2004)

*Boston*

Make sure you buy the Boston Globe every morning while you are there or the Post as they will no doubt have COUPONS. Coming up to Christmas the likes of Filenes will have a sale where they might discount everthing by say 25% but if you have the coupon from the paper it may be another 25%. The discounting that they have in the States is huge and if you were to open a Filenes account with them............. Filenes Basement can be worth a look downstairs. Another good store for bargains is Marshalls. THe Arsenal Mall out near Brighton is worth a visit without having to go too far. Harvard Square is very pleasant and Cambridge in general. Oh I love Boston and I see Aer Lingus have some great fares emmmmmmmm...........


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (3 Sep 2004)

*Re: Boston*

Thanks again guys. It was the Aer Lingus sale that prompted all of this.


----------



## IsleOfMan (3 Sep 2004)

*The Big Dig.*

If you need to use the internet for free you can call in to the main library. You get to use for about 15 minutes.
Walk the freedom trail. At the end of it is a harbour area with nice old fashioned boats and museum. The Boston Acquarium is also very good. Just beyond Fanueil hall is the Italian area also very interesting. The city really radiates outward from Boston Common a good place to start from.


----------



## Red (6 Sep 2004)

***

"There is an Irish girl in reservations called Fiona; worth a try."
Thanks Hector

Rgds
Red


----------



## Fiona (7 Sep 2004)

*Boston Hotels*

Yeah thanks a million Hector.


----------



## jane (29 Sep 2004)

*Aer Lingus Flights to Boston*

Hi Dougal,

Would you mind sharing how much you paid in the Sale? - Im booking a flight to Boston via aer lingus & found suitable dates that come to 332 Euro, all inclusive.  How does this compare?

Jane


----------



## Jane (29 Sep 2004)

*Or anyone else?*

....


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (29 Sep 2004)

*Re: Or anyone else?*

Sorry. Missed that Jane. In the end it was €620 for the two of us flying out on a Friday morning and returning early on the following Tuesday. That's in December.


----------



## jane (30 Sep 2004)

*Boston Flights*

Hi Dougal,

Thanks for that, we looked at changing it to week Dec 7th to Dec 13th & got it for 622 E - Such a good deal !

Now I've just to figure out where we will stay.  Kinda hard to figure out hotels/accom that is central, when I've never been before.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (1 Oct 2004)

*Re: Boston Flights*

 is a good landmark to work from. I've booked into the . It worked out at just over €290 for three nights. There have been a few recommendations in this thread already. One thing I'd advise would be to draw up a list and then search around for reviews on the hotels that you're thinking about.  seemed to be the best source of information for me.


----------



## Marie (2 Oct 2004)

*Bangs for your bucks in Boston*

Dougal you'll love Boston.  It is IRISH but HUGE IRISH!  Just walking round the city centre (which has wonderful parks and public spaces) is exciting in itself.

It's got a reputation for being expensive but there are great bargains and the food is very good.

I was at a conference last year held  in the Omni Parker which is central and reassuringly conservative and "quality" but as Ceri says in her post above, might be considered "dated" by some.  It oozes history, is wood-panelling and bevelled-glass.  I love those "fairytale" places myself but it's a matter of taste.

The Christian Science building is worth visiting and is about the size of Dublin!

The Boston Heritage Trail is a must.  The "Back Bay" area has good music venues and clubs, art-galleries.......and you come across gems like the beautiful, productive and peaceful "allotments" right in the city centre, by the Stadium, where any evening you can chat with Bostonians who are growing produce and hoeing weeds as they have done since the Civil War, when they fed the people of the city when it was under siege.

It's a great place...........


----------



## jane (3 Oct 2004)

*Boston*

Hi Dougal,

Just checked out the rates on Back Bay Hilton.  Did you book online or ring up & get a further discount?

J


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (4 Oct 2004)

*Re: Boston*

Jane, I just booked online. I'm hoping to get an upgrade by indicating that it's a birthday weekend.


----------



## legend99 (21 Oct 2004)

*..*

Anyone have any futher updates......esp the doubletree or the hilton back bay? Or the short rent apartments?


----------



## jane (22 Oct 2004)

*Boston*

Thanks Dougal, good luck with that so !

We ended up booking an appartment in the Copley square area (Back Bay) via www.bostonbedandbreakfast...tions.htm. It seems to be a small family run business & I spoke to Lauren the owner.  She was very nice & helpful.  Gave me lots of good ideas & suggestions.  I've to call her nearer to the time to see if she has any more good tips for me!.  So through them we are staying in the www.copleyinn.com/ for $94 (plus tax) per room per night. 

I also tried [broken link removed] original rate was $135 + tax per room per night.  I asked for a better rate & was given $125 incl Tax per room per night.  The copley inn still worked out cheaper so I went back to 82 Chandler & never heard from them again !

Free coupons www.mass-vacation.com/jsp...g_id=empty

Jane


----------



## jane (22 Oct 2004)

*Guide*

Meant to post this too:

www.mass-vacation.com/jsp...jsp?cat=79

It's a guide that is posted to you for free.

Jane


----------



## jane (22 Oct 2004)

*More free guides....*

Log onto this web site & select the "Travel Planner" it's completely free.  Allow 2-3 weeks delivery time.

[broken link removed]


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (17 Dec 2004)

*Re: More free guides....*

Well we survived! I wish I could say the same for the credit card. Completely oblivious to any news about customs we literally went to town. There were 3 main places we went to. Filene's is a department store somewhat reminiscent of Arnotts/Clerys. Of great interest were the two levels in the basement where they just knock up to 75% off stuff before they give it away to charity. Across the street was Macy's. Enough said. Didn't spend too much time in there. The most impressive part was the Wrentham Village Premium Outlets. If you've been to the Premium Outlets in Orlando (not Belz) you'll have an idea of what this is like - except bigger. Maybe an extra 50 or 60 shops. Vastly discounted stuff. It's not in Boston city and you'll need to find some way to get out there. I'm sure there's some kind of bus service available. We met up with folks from a few years ago and they were good enough to take us out.

For me, the highlight was a computer fair that we went to on the Sunday. A nerdfest to beat all. Half price components - motherboards, CPUs, monitors, RAM, disk drives, etc.

Just to remind you we stayed in the Back Bay Hilton. About 15 mins walk from Boston Common/Public Garden. Another 5 mins on from that and your in Downtown Crossing. If you fancy, it you could wing it on the T (Boston's subway) but only went on this with our friends.

As for touristy things, there was a trolley stop outside the Hilton/Sheraton (where Aer Lingus staff stay) hotels and for about €20 you could hop on and hop off at any of the 17 stops. Plenty of history with Boston's Faneuil (fan-yool) Hall being the cradle of liberty.

Eating out was fine, didn't have any bad experiences. We chowed down in the Cactus Club (Mexican food - around the corner from the Hilton), Zuma (more Mexican - Quincy Market) and Fireflys (BBQ in Marlboro outside Boston - of cigarette fame).

All in all, a great weekend and thoroughly recommended especially if you book flights and hotel during the summer before the Christmas rush begins.


----------



## sueellen (17 Dec 2004)

Glad you had a great time Dougal.

I got to go to the Square for excitement last week-end - fierce excitin' - you jealous?


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (17 Dec 2004)

Nope. I'm sure I'll be subject to that particular passtime this weekend myself. Top tip: Park over in the estate beside the Abberley and walk over to the Square through the hole in the fence (or hop over the railing). Yes it's that time of year again.


----------



## Merrion (24 Jan 2008)

As these posts are over 3 years old - does any one have more recent recommendations of hotels in Boston. Hoping to go later on in the year. Thanks


----------



## traceybabe (24 Jan 2008)

lived in Boston for the summer and went bk last yr.lived in dorcester stayed in chelsea last yr. try get out to wrentham for the bargains and defo go to salem its brilliant.i didnt really wanna go but really got into it then with all the witches and tours and stuff. shoping is great as its all on the one street with a huge h&m and dunkin donuts everywhere-love stawberry coolatas!!with xtra cream!!


----------



## shkyler (24 Jan 2008)

We stayed in the Midtown - not the Ritz but good value and beside everything. hotels are very expensive in Boston. We just went for the shopping so wasnt in the room much suited us perfect - even my Mam who is v fussy!


----------



## helan72 (25 Jan 2008)

Stayed in the Midtown aswell - as Shkyler said basic, but we found it spotless and in a fantasic location. Stayed in the Raddison last November, lovely hotel but considering we spent every day out exploring it was really just a place to sleep. Going back again this year and have booked the Midtown.


----------



## MsGinger (25 Jan 2008)

I've stayed in the Radisson and the Sheraton - both a good location near Boston Common.  The Sheraton was by far the nicer room but we had a superior room there and just the basic room in the Radisson.  Also recommend Wrentham for some bargains!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (29 Jan 2008)

Was in Boston Last weekend and stayed at the Nine Zero Hotel - http://www.ninezero.com/ 

Great location, very smart, trendy and modern - Paid about $190 for a King Room ( cheapest rooms were for about $170) which I thought was good value for money given the quality of the place and its location

As an aside - shops in downtown Boston I found fairly disappointing (perhaps i was looking in the wrong places - around Downtown Crossing & Quincy Market mainly) ... but the outlets in Wrentham were I thought very good and worth the small journey out there.


----------



## MB05 (30 Jan 2008)

I booked the Hilton in the Financial District for my mam and her friends last December.  After trawling through hotel websites I found Trailfinders on Dawson St. had the best offer.  I got 5 nights for €496 per room.  The price was €124 per night with a free night if you stayed more than 3 nights.  They also got upgraded to a suite when they arrived.  They had a similar offer on the Sheraton in the Back Bay area for that time of year.  They loved the hotel but the financial district can be quiet at the weekend.  When I read up about it it said it was near the shops etc in downtown Boston but my mother etc never research anything and didn't bother exploring.  They just jumped in a taxi and asked to be taken to Macy's etc.


----------

